
All I Need To Know To Be A Better Programmer I Learned In Kindergarten - JMiao
http://codist.biit.com/fiche/thecodist/article/all-i-need-to-know-to-be-a-better-programmer-i-learned-in-kindergarten
======
mattjaynes
Wow. Great article. I was going to put a few of my favorite points here, but
there are too many :P

------
bitdiddle
This is a take off on a talk I heard years ago about networking

